# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  welder recommendations for newbie

## brett70

I occasionally need to weld on site using a standard 10A point.  Usually fence rails/posts and sometimes thicker material like metal tags (up to 5mm) to attach to steel bearers for a joist to be bolted to.   
Not need to weld copper, SS or alloy.  
Looking at my local tool shop... what would you recommend?  https://www.totaltools.com.au/welding/welding-machines 
Also wasn't sure what a multiprocess machine was? 
Be great if you could point out a model if you could thanks

----------


## droog

I have one of these and am very impressed with it: https://www.totaltools.com.au/155405...welder-u11002k
It would do the jobs you mention without any problems, however I only do gas shielded so if you are looking at flux core I cannot comment on the performance.  
Multiprocess is simply a machine that will do different types of welding eg stick, mig, tig

----------


## brett70

can that welder do gasless?

----------


## droog

> can that welder do gasless?

  Well, if you look at the url I provided and go to the manuals: https://www.totaltools.com.au/media/...t%20Manual.pdf 
Page 12

----------


## brett70

yes indeed it does.  Thanks.

----------


## craka

I also have a Unimig unit, though a different model (205SS) multiprocessor (MIG/Stick/ DC TIG) , have not used the TIG function but I am quite happy with it the unit.

----------


## Marc

Any MIG can do flux core (gasless) but the smaller machines don't do gas. The new electronic inverter machines can go a long way off a10A powerpoint.

----------


## craka

> I also have a Unimig unit, though a different model (205SS) multiprocessor (MIG/Stick/ DC TIG) , have not used the TIG function but I am quite happy with it the unit.

   
I meant to add in my post above that the model I have requires a 15amp outlet.

----------


## davegol

I picked up this kit:  https://www.totaltools.com.au/150389...mo-kit-pk11001 
I'm very happy with it as I was completely new to welding. Still on the steep learning curve!
It's 10A and does gas/gasless.  
The accessories aren't great, but they're ok to get started and help to learn so I'll know where and when to spend the next bit of $$ on decent stuff.

----------

